# Automatic Target Ideas



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a thread to brainstorm ideas on DIY targets that do fancy things like:


automatically reset themselves after being hit
don't wear out or break
don't need to be replaced
don't need to be fiddled with between shots
give you some clear indication of where you hit it

Let's all come up with ideas and try to improve them until we have some practical, reliable DIY options to make.

Cans and spoons are all good, but it doesn't hurt to have more options. I'm aiming for (ha!) some kind of traditional bullseye target that tells you which ring you hit and lasts forever.

My brain started ticking over these ideas when I first saw Hrawk's catch box with drop-down discs. Good, but you have to prop them back up manually after every five hits:






DGUI's spinners are even better in that they re-set themselves:






But what about a traditional concentric bullseye? Discussion started here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23641-what-do-you-use-as-targets/page-2#entry293219

Hrawk's suggestions:



















My initial idea:










The second idea:










Hrawk's version:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I was once commissioned to build the electronics for a sign on a golf course. It was essentially a 6ft high plastic mobile phone, 200 yards down the fairway, that they wanted to light up whenever it was hit with a golf ball.

I used a basic set of relays and a seismic sensor common to a lot of car alarms at the time. Ball hit the sign, triggered the seismic, tripped the relays and via a basic timer circuit, powered the lights inside the sign for a set number of seconds.

Just how complicated do we want to go here ?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

We could make an app for iPhones!

Prop your iPhone up in front of your catch box and when you hit it, the internal accelerometer registers the hit and power. The touchscreen could perhaps be used to display and then record the target and hit precision... and in the milliseconds before the last charge decays from its wrecked hulk, it could email an order to Apple for the latest iPhone version as a replacement :lol:


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

I love a can hit but it's too loud most of the time, considering my apartment living. As discussed in several places here, leather is good and lasts a while. There's a pleasing smack but it's non-offensive to neighbors if they are a concern.

I made this to try out and it seems to be holding up well. Each circle was traced from a soda can bottom; going to get some fishing swivels today and hang it properly.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I really like that and might copy it. The only thing I would change is to punch holes and use lacing to making it more durable, not sure how the glue is going to hold up.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like that target AaronMB


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

August West said:


> I really like that and might copy it. The only thing I would change is to punch holes and use lacing to making it more durable, not sure how the glue is going to hold up.


Gopher it! (Go for it.)

Indeed. I'm going to make up a few more today. One will have an eyelet in the hang-hole. Barges is really good stuff; slightly pliable after curing so I'm hoping it won't crack. I used lots (as ugly as it looks there's no doubt!) to see how it'll hold up simply because this cut and glue method would be much faster to make than punching and sewing (aside the cure time, of course). Though a laced spinner would look pretty slick, for sure.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

The leather target is a good idea, must try that out!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

would a flat leather target on a swivel be good too :what:


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

I made some quick leather and rubber targets for hanging on a piece of paracord:




  








2013 05 17 19.01.51 33%




__
hoggif


__
May 17, 2013


__
2



Leather and rubber targets for hanging on a rope.






If you want a better one, make sure you glue the rubber backing better on the leather than I did (if using rubber for adding weight) or it will separate by constant pounding. Using two layers of leather should do as well.

This is not a fancy resetting target but makes a nice splat when you hit it and needs no fiddling for the next shot. (Black spot is made with a marker. I've yet to use white marker for the pure rubber target).


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

bigron said:


> would a flat leather target on a swivel be good too :what:


You bet! My first one was a simple flat circle the size of a soda can. I'm just not quite a good enough shot yet to hit the thin side consistently enough when it it's facing my direction. It'd make for good card cutting practice, I'm sure.

EDIT: soup-can lids work great, too; a bit louder.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Alright there, Mr. West - after lamenting the fact that I am out of both metal eyelets and Barges adhesive, I ran with your idea about holes and lacing.

I eyeballed some holes, cheated with a hand punch, and used waxed cord standard for leather work. It came out as nice as it could, considering my impatience and 'eyeballing.'

Good call, August. As long as it holds up, I think I like it better than the other with adhesive.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Freakin awesome, exactly what the image in my mind looked like. That may be the perfect slingshot target.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

OK, new idea!

I'm going to combine my bullseye concept with your leather disc concept. A static leather disc (outer ring) with a bullseye dot in the middle stitched at the top only. If you get the bullseye, it flaps back and the shot passes through. If not, it bounces off. A two-score leather target.


----------



## campergf23 (May 2, 2013)

Like that idea


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well you're a musical guy, so why not make a musical target!

Say a 500 x 500 board with 50, 60, 70, 80, 90 & 100 mm holes in it.

Behind each hole is a tuned Gong of sorts.

And now I wait for your video of you playing Mary Had A Little Lamb with a slingshot!


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

ash said:


> I'm going to combine my bullseye concept with your leather disc concept. A static leather disc (outer ring) with a bullseye dot in the middle stitched at the top only. If you get the bullseye, it flaps back and the shot passes through. If not, it bounces off. A two-score leather target.


That's a good idea. Perhaps some metal sheet for the bulls eye so you can hear the hit too.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

OK, gong centred leather! :lol:

Surely better than dong scented leather :aahhhh:

Slingshot music, I can probably manage, but it will be either a multiple shooter job or take some slick video editing :thumbsup:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Doesn't Jim Harris make leather spinner targets? MJ? Don't you have one made by someone here? Don't hold out on us, buddy.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I have the Mk1 target in three dimensions.

Here's the test prototype:










The body is 1" EVA foam, which makes a thud noise on impact.

The ring is an aluminium laminate, which pings when hit.

If the ball passes through the bullseye hole it hits the chime which rings out a high note for a few seconds.

And thusly we have the Three-Score Target. You know where you hit it even from 30 yards away because it tells you.

It needs some work in the chime suspension department and also in mounting via feet or cords. Mk2 to come.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Needs more cowbell, I mean a video


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It's the only prescription for that fever.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Awesome, Ash. That thing looks great. Good thinking...


----------



## campergf23 (May 2, 2013)

Another thing to consider is a backstop like idea that collects your ammo so it can be reused


----------



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have several of these targets. I've shot them with everything from a 22 pistol up to a 300 Winchester Magnum. They're quite reactive when hit and would be very quiet when hit with slingshot fodder. I'll have to set one of mine up to practice on. 
http://newboldtargets.com/


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice, Willi.

That has given me more ideas to try out. I'm thinking a rubber disc that flops over when hit and slowly springs back up again. Will take some trial and error, I suspect.


----------



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

The ones I have just hang from a sawhorse type stand. They swing back when hit and settle down pretty quick. The best thing is that they're fairly inexpensive.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The Mk1 version of the 3-pt target pictured on the previous page didn't really handle the tangle very well, so i re-built it with rubber suspended discs. I shot it up with 1/4" and 5/16" steel today to see how it held up:






Roll on Mk 3!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

ROFL. Best test ever. Prototype... completely destroyed  Great video.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow, nice destruction of your target. like you said, back to the drawing board


----------



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

I tossed this together last week. The box is a recycle bin that I "acquired" when our neighbors moved out. I stapled an old towel to some furring strips and then ran some 1" stainless steel wood screws through the exterior of the box into the furring strips. The towel is actually two layers about 6" apart. The target is by a company called Newbold. They're made to be shot repeatedly with guns and self heal. So a slingshot with the 44 call lead balls I shoot won't even phase it. I also screwed a furring strip to the floor to keep the ammo from rolling out.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

bigron said:


> would a flat leather target on a swivel be good too :what:


jip just work fine ;-)

other than that have you try`d the leon13 targets ?

pm me ;-)


----------

